# Inspired by Nicole Scherzinger



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay! sorry for the lack of FOTD's.. but i just don't feel in the mood lately (lots going on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).. 

anyway.. i dyed my hair black last night.. and i was inspired by Nicole Scherzinger - i absolutely love her!

I know I may not be as beautiful as she is, but I admire her!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*My inspiration for this FOTD:*





*And My interpretation (CC welcome!):*













Products Used:
Face:
Too Faced Primed & Poreless Primer
MAC Prep + Prime Skin Base Visage
Cle De Peau Cream foundation SPF 18 in O20 (sample)
MAC Sheer Pressed Powder in NC35
NARS Luster Blush

Eyes:
TFSI
MAC Blanc Type E/S (inner corner up to middle lid area)
MAC Cork E/S (Crease)
MAC Handwritten (Outter Corner/Outter "V")

Lips (my lips are really pigmented and found if i used anything lighter - it looked too washed out LOL)
Aquafina Lipbalm (LOVE!!)
MAC Honeylove L/S
MAC Nymphette L/G

Don't mind the background (was at work - end of the day lol)

Let me know what ya think!


----------



## Civies (Apr 6, 2010)

You're gorgeous! You kind of remind me of Nicole too


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2010)

You look so much like Nicole! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You did a great job recreating the look and I love the liner!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 6, 2010)

aww thanks you two!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that made me giggle! hehe

I know HUBBY would looove to read this haha (he loves Nicole just as much as I do)


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 6, 2010)

nice! and you kinda look like Nicole


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 6, 2010)

daaaamn girl! you look so much better than Nicole! gorgeous look


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2010)

I think you are so beautiful


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful! I love her too lol.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 6, 2010)

your look is gorgeous and so are you


----------



## joey444 (Apr 6, 2010)

You actually really look like her in the first picture!! Great job!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 6, 2010)

identical & i love the hair!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh you all are TOO sweet! i really don't think i look like her (my nose is real big lol, but i guess that's what makes me.. me!) 

but i really appreciate the lovely comments! you are all too kind! <3


----------



## forevernars (Apr 7, 2010)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## DDRGirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful!  And your hair looks awesome!


----------



## ilexica (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks amazing, you look so much alike!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 9, 2010)

Super pretty!


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 9, 2010)

You really do look like her, and I think your makeup looks nicer.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 11, 2010)

you look alot like her.


----------



## hickle (Apr 11, 2010)

I didn't know who Nicole Scherzinger was until I clicked on this and remembered she's the lead singer of the PCD, and then I scrolled down to your pics and didn't understand what was going on.  You look almost identical to her at first glance.  I really had to stare at the pictures hard to tell you to apart!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 11, 2010)

You do look a lot like her!  Great look and the hair looks fab!


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow girl! You are so pretty!! Love the makeup.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 13, 2010)

you guys are just TOOOOO sweet and nice!

i think i look nothing like her other than the black hair lol.. i think she is absolutely gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you all are just so kind to me!!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 13, 2010)

very gorgeous yall could be twins


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Sooo pretty! I really love Nicole, she makes me want to darken my hair everytime I see her lol.


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a beautiful look on you.


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 21, 2010)

You pull this look perfectly. 
Gorgeous!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 26, 2010)

you all are waaay too kind!


----------

